# You temporary key has expired. If you believe this message is in error, please conta



## loreenamckennit (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello i am new here. My problem is, everytime i right click on a file some error box appears, saying :

"You temporary key has expired. If you believe this message is in error, please contact the programs author." i can either click cancel or click Ok. Theres nothing on the message about what program it belongs to and i dont know which program couses this.

When i click Ok, another box appears asking me a username and a serial key, with buttons ok, cancel, and Buy Now! Accessing my right click menu is only avalible by clicking cancel anyway... When i click Buy Now button it takes me to www.backup2001.com. But i have never downloaded anything from here or any backup programs for the matter. I searched my hard disk and registiry files the words "backup2001" and "sedo" (the company name) but no result. I have deleted like 90% of the programs on my computer (including winrar, thought it might couse the problem) i deleted everything suspicous with RegCleaner program and i did virus scans with 3 diffrent programs (panda, avg and norton) and had run scans with spyware programs, but its still there.

i copy pasted the error on google. It seems that other people recieve the exact message with more than one program, but they all know which program it belongs to and it doesnt happen to them on every file. When i right click My Copmuter the error wont show but any other regular file it happens.

please help me... im posting it on malware security becouse my friend told me its a keylogger...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

